# A few Questions on DNP use!



## Mny27 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys! Yes! I'm new here.. I've been bulking up/lifting for about a year and a half now. I'm around 19% BF and I was thinking of using DNP for a week to try and lose some excess BF!

I've done a buttload of research. I plan to take no more than 250mg a day to begin with.. 

Before I joined this site, I'll admit I lurked around a bit to read up on some info.. I also read this topic from another site called T-nation which gave a huge detailed outline on DNP and it's usage. (You guys have probably seen it already before. ) 

Also, how bad does DNP side effects get? (Aside from the excessive sweating and overheating.) 


Thanks guys!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

Mny27, 

We don't talk sourcing here. Most new Blokes introduce themselves in the 'New Members' section as a first step.

To your question, you'll find many on here experienced with DNP (Sponge had an interesting tale IIRC) who can chime in as per sides. Stick around, meet the lads, make some friends. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Jada (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

Hey mny27  u have to look at ur diet first bro, forget about dnp focus on having a sound proof diet  by getting with a person that has that expertise,  we have brother by the name of sponge here that has proven results with alot  of bros here. Hit him up u wont regret it, welcome to SI


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

250mg is a starter dose for dnp.Try 250 for 4 days if all is good with u bump it to 500 for 14 more days.As far as finding  quality dnp good luck to u.Dont use dnp in the summer time u will fry


----------



## Spongy (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

Before I can answer there are a couple things I need to know.

1)  how old are you

2)  whats your diet like

3)  what are your personal feelings about cake?


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

-no sourcing

-do a keto diet to fully utilized DNP

-use simple carbs before lifting-fruit is best

-be on gear with DNP to not lose muscle

The big thing amongst pro gurus these days is DNP cycling; similar to the 2 week on/off for clen


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

I did DNP without gear and did loose some muscle - which was disappointing.

I agree with what everone else said. 250mg is not enough. I tried that for three weeks and got nothing out of it. You need to be at 500 - but taper up over a four day period. 250mg for four days then do 500mg. I would recommend this as a winter cycle - you will get so hot that if you live anywhere south of the north pole you are going to be in misery. Wait until October/November roll around and then do the cycle.


----------



## don draco (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*

In my opinion,  focus on your diet to cut down as far as possible before resorting to DNP.  At 19% bf, you can make a lot of progress by focusing on your diet alone.    If you don't have your diet in check, I don't think even DNP will give you the results you're looking for.  And, if that is the case,  I suggest you get in touch w/ Spongy to get your diet sorted out.  I've only heard great things about his services. 

& welcome to SI!


----------



## Mny27 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: A few Q's!*



Spongy said:


> Before I can answer there are a couple things I need to know.
> 
> 1)  how old are you
> 
> ...



1) 22 (23 in the end of this year!) 

2) As for my diet! It's 2200 calories/day. [40%Prot/40%Carb/20%Fat split]

3) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Haha... Also, WOW, you guys are crazy helpful and friendly! Thank you everyone for your replies!  [I'm glad I joined the site.. but to be honest, I've never used DNP, so I feel like I have nothing to contribute. I'm a noob..I feel like a leech.  ] 

I didn't know DNP was super catabolic when it came to muscle. Is gear really necessary for use with DNP? I thought with the proper diet I could minimize muscle loss! ...But it seems that's not the case?


----------

